# SEL55210 alternatives for Sony NEX?



## erotavlas

Hi, just wondering if anyone recommends any alternative lenses to the Sony SEL55210.  Basically I have the lens now but I wan't crazy about its sharpness and slowness.  When I use it I find that I zoom all the way to 210mm because obviously I don't want to get too close to my subject (usually some animal or bird) so that's probably affecting a bit my image quality.  I would consider a fixed focal length maybe 135mm or more.  Like the Zeiss A mount 135mm.  Since I have the adaptor.  I was considering the G lens 70mm - 300mm but when I tried it in the store it was massive! and sutofocus was slow on the Nex using the adaptor.  

Anyway I just wanted to get some advice.  Another option is one of the Canon L lenses but I'm guessing they are big as well.


----------



## brunerww

Hi erotavlas - If you already have the LA-EA2 adapter, I would try the Sigma 70-300mm DG OS lens ($476CDN at amazon.ca).  It is the only image stabilized 300mm lens for Alpha mount.  I would not use Canon or any other manual, non-stabilized lens for wildlife photography.

Hope this is helpful,

Bill
Hybrid Camera Revolution


----------



## dxqcanada

Hmm, you want a high IQ telephoto zoom that has fast AF, and not physically large for wildlife photography?
No such thing.

 135mm and crop heavily ... or maybe a Maxxum 200mm f/2.8 HS ?


----------



## erotavlas

brunerww said:


> Hi erotavlas - If you already have the LA-EA2 adapter, I would try the Sigma 70-300mm DG OS lens ($476CDN at amazon.ca).  It is the only image stabilized 300mm lens for Alpha mount.  I would not use Canon or any other manual, non-stabilized lens for wildlife photography.
> 
> Hope this is helpful,
> 
> Bill
> Hybrid Camera Revolution



Yes that is helpful.  I agree I was considering a sharp manual focus lens, but for example taking photo's of birds or other fast moving animals is really hard to focus manually.  I have a hard enough time maintaining focus with the SEL55210, its a bit slow.  
I only have the LA-EA1 adaptor, but I can get the EA2 adaptor, I think its on sale right now.  That might open up a lot more options for me.


----------



## erotavlas

What if I paired the LA-EA2 with the Carl Zeiss 135mm?  Can I do without the image stabilization?
Or that vs  Canon EF 200mm f2.8II USM with a canon-nex adaptor?


----------



## DiskoJoe

erotavlas said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone recommends any alternative lenses to the Sony SEL55210.  Basically I have the lens now but I wan't crazy about its sharpness and slowness.  When I use it I find that I zoom all the way to 210mm because obviously I don't want to get too close to my subject (usually some animal or bird) so that's probably affecting a bit my image quality.  I would consider a fixed focal length maybe 135mm or more.  Like the Zeiss A mount 135mm.  Since I have the adaptor.  I was considering the G lens 70mm - 300mm but when I tried it in the store it was massive! and sutofocus was slow on the Nex using the adaptor.
> 
> Anyway I just wanted to get some advice.  Another option is one of the Canon L lenses but I'm guessing they are big as well.



The nex is a small camera so it is not going to have as fast a focusing motor as a DSLR or SLT. You might want to look into getting a different motor.


----------

